# [Gothic 3] eiswolffelle



## autopilot (4. April 2007)

kann mir irgendjemand sagen wo ich noch eiswolffelle (ausser von eiswölfen) herbekomm?


----------



## Homerclon (4. April 2007)

autopilot am 04.04.2007 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir irgendjemand sagen wo ich noch eiswolffelle (ausser von eiswölfen) herbekomm?


AFAIK garnicht.
Vielleicht findest du in den Hütten der Nordmannen zufällig ein oder zwei Felle, mehr wohl nicht.

Lerne doch einfach das Felle abziehen, es schadet nicht, man bekommt mehr als genug LP.


----------



## Herbboy (4. April 2007)

Homerclon am 04.04.2007 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> autopilot am 04.04.2007 13:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das dumme ist, dass man bei bereits getöteten tieen niht nachträglich das fell abziehen kann. also, ich mein: man hat fell abziehen noch nicht gelernt, lernt es dann => tote tiere bleiben felllos...


----------



## autopilot (5. April 2007)

Herbboy am 04.04.2007 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Homerclon am 04.04.2007 14:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau das is des problem. hab schon alle umgebracht. aber was solls.


----------



## HanFred (5. April 2007)

die spawnen wieder irgendwann.


----------



## autopilot (5. April 2007)

HanFred am 05.04.2007 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> die spawnen wieder irgendwann.



i hab glaubt es gibt keinen respawn?! stimmt das???


----------



## jign (5. April 2007)

autopilot am 05.04.2007 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 05.04.2007 09:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eigentlich doch und im notfall gibts ja noch cheats


----------



## Figkregh (6. April 2007)

jign am 05.04.2007 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> autopilot am 05.04.2007 16:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die spawnen eher zufällig; ab und zu läuft einem wieder ein Eiswolf über den Weg, wo man vorher bereits ein ganzes Rudel geschlachtet hat   !
Bei Ronars (Heißt der Jäger vom Wolfsclan, der nahe dem Hammerclan ´ne Jagdhütte hat auch so    ) Jagdhütte findet sich z. B. gelegentlich wieder ein einsamer Eiswolf, oder am Weg zwischen Reddock und Kap Dun begegnet einem immer mal wieder ein Hirsch   !
Diese ge_spawnten_ Viecher sind meist aber nicht ganz _vollwertig_:
Einmal bekommt man für deren Erlegen keine Erfahrung (zum Glück gibt´s davon eh genug   )
Das andere Mal haben diese Viecher keine Trophäen (das wäre in diesem Fall weniger hilfsreich   )!
Aber sich alleine auf spawnende Viecher zu konzentrieren macht keinen SInn, da diese Tiere zufällig und in nur in wirklich geringem Maße (und ich glaube auch nur an bestimmten Orten) vorkommen    !
Hoffen behilflich gewesen zu sein,
MfG Figkergh


----------



## Homerclon (6. April 2007)

@Figkregh, du weisst aber schon das die Viecher umherwandern?
Es ist also gut möglich das die meintlich neu gespawnten in wirklichkeit nur ein Vieh war das ein wenig spaziert ist.


----------



## Figkregh (6. April 2007)

Homerclon am 06.04.2007 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> @Figkregh, du weisst aber schon das die Viecher umherwandern?
> Es ist also gut möglich das die meintlich neu gespawnten in wirklichkeit nur ein Vieh war das ein wenig spaziert ist.


Schon möglich, aber normalerweise such ich die Gebiete, in denen ich umherwandere, systematisch ab, während mein Held eine Fernkampfwaffe/ Magie bereithält   !
Auf diese Weise müsste ich eigentlich alle Viecher finden   .
In der Nähe vom Hinterausgang von Reddock bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass dort Hirsche respawnen, da ich dort oft genug mit Bogen/Armbrust/Magie in der Hand vorbeigekommen bin und alle Hirsche erlegt habe; als ich später wieder vorbeigeschaut habe, waren aber wieder in ein, zwei Hirsch da   !
Möglich wäre sicherlich, dass ich nicht alle Hirsche erwischt habe / erwischen konnte, da ein paar ihr Heil in der Flucht in die Felsen / die Bodentextur gesucht haben, und erst später, als die Gefahr vorüber war, aus ihrem _Versteck_ hervorgekommen sind   !
Der einzelne Wolf bei Ronar (heißt der jetzt so   ) hat mir aber auch zu denken gegeben; wenn ich sein Rudel erwischt habe, warum hat mich ein einzelner Wolf dann ignoriert  (soweit ich weiß reicht es ein Rudelmitglied anzugreifen und das ganze Rudel geht auf einen los   ); oder hat auch dieser Wolf sein Heil in der Bodentextur gesucht   ?
Selbst wenn diese Tiere nicht neu gespawnt wären, sondern nur wieder aus ihrem _Versteck_ hervorgetreten wären, wie erklärt sich dann, dass manche dieser neu aufgetauchten Tiere keine Erfahrung / Beute mehr bringen   (einmal abgesehen von meiner geistigen Verwirrtheit oder meinem Unvermögen, Gesehenes und Gedachtes zu unterscheiden   ) ?
Ich würde mich sehr über eure Erklärungsansätze freuen   (vielleicht wird das hier noch zu ´ner richtigen Diskussion   )
MfG Figkregh


----------



## Homerclon (6. April 2007)

Figkregh am 06.04.2007 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Homerclon am 06.04.2007 14:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab das Respawnen nicht völlig ausgeschlossen.

Bei Rudeltieren kann es passieren das nicht das gesammte Rudel angreift.
Es hängt auch damit zusammen wie weit diese entfernt sind. Gerade wenn sie umherwandern kann es passieren. Ich kann mich zumindest erinnern das es einmal bei Schakalen passierte, und Schakale sind quasi Wölfe(in G3).


----------

